# The IP Address conflicts with the wan ip subnet. Please use a different ip address



## cmacandrew (Jan 27, 2011)

I am trying to setup a netgear wireless router as an access point. The main router is a netopia. We cannot log in to the netopia because no one knows the user name and password. I am new at the company. Here is our situation. 

Netopia Router
192.168.0.1
DHCP Range 192.168.0.100~192.168.0.200

Netgear WNDR3400 Wireless router
192.168.1.1
DHCP enabled

I am trying to change the Netgear to 192.168.0.201 with DHCP disabled.

When I hit apply I receive the message "THE IP ADDRESS CONFLICTS WITH THE WAN IP SUBNET. PLEASE USE A DIFFERENT IP ADDRESS.

Could the problem be that we had a cable connected from the wall jack to the wan port on the netgear wireless router?

Any help and advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

cmacandrew said:


> Could the problem be that we had a cable connected from the wall jack to the wan port on the netgear wireless router?


That is probably correct.

Here is a link to some instructions by another member on how you should add the second router:
http://forums.techguy.org/7674994-post3.html


----------

